# whelping box - pics



## Helenridley (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi there, just wondering if those of you who breed could show pictures of your wheling box or area/s that you have for the mum and pups?

Thanks! Helen x


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hi, i used a playpen ( babydan ) but then i do have a big bitch, it was opened out and attactched to the wall and i put carboard round the side to stop drafts and any escapes  only pic i got sorry


----------



## Helenridley (Mar 6, 2008)

no thats great thanks! beautiful mum and pups!


----------



## lyndragon (Jan 23, 2008)

hi my husband made ours out of ply and put broom handle rail around to stop the dam crushing the pups


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

nici said:


> hi, i used a playpen ( babydan ) but then i do have a big bitch, it was opened out and attactched to the wall and i put carboard round the side to stop drafts and any escapes  only pic i got sorry


What are those tags round pups necks?? been looking for some,had no luck and cat collars to big.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> What are those tags round pups necks?? been looking for some,had no luck and cat collars to big.


i used ribbon i got from a material shop worked really well, i have aso seen some for sale on ebay under puppy id tags


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

really nice pic  got plenty of room to 

doubt that cardbald will rein long in a few weeks lol.


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi, we have just added a page on our web site that may be helpful 
the web site was originaly to promote our stud dog,but its turned into an on line book  look on pregnancy and whelping pages there is pictures of our whelping box and lots of other info another page is all about weaning and puppy development hope you find it helpful ?
have a look and i would be interested in your comments
Blue Staff Terrier for Stud


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Your site is brill i love the whelping page, loads of info. We're thinking of pups and the whelping kit list you've put is fab.

Also love the whelping pen posted by nici, i was wondering what to use as a room divider as well as a pen and this is perfect. Possibly we'll get a whelping box as well as we'll be first time puppers but this is fab


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> really nice pic  got plenty of room to
> 
> doubt that cardbald will rein long in a few weeks lol.


heehee no it was just used as a draught excluder for the first few weeks, then it was used as a room devider once they were big enough not to fit through the bars  keeps the little ones safe


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

growler1961 said:


> hi, we have just added a page on our web site that may be helpful
> the web site was originaly to promote our stud dog,but its turned into an on line book  look on pregnancy and whelping pages there is pictures of our whelping box and lots of other info another page is all about weaning and puppy development hope you find it helpful ?
> have a look and i would be interested in your comments
> Blue Staff Terrier for Stud


growler its a great site very infomative well done will def recommend it


----------



## Eve Banner (Dec 11, 2008)

This is what i used it was great easy to clean and never let out a smell.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive know people use a childs paddling pool ,with vet bed and plenty of papers ,keeps all the mess contained


----------



## lcsstaffords (Dec 8, 2008)

Me and my OH built our girl a really nice wooden whelping box w/ removable floor, raised front and tons of blankets. The day after she had the pups she decided she preffered the big blue kiddie's paddling pool! All that work for nothing, still it was even easier to clean!!!


----------



## Eve Banner (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there i have attached my whelping box! Easy to clean draught free has pig rails. Comes flat packed, can jet wash and solvent clean down after use. lasts a life time. Can use everytime xxxx


----------

